# Myrtle Beach Boat Mechanic



## LoganC94 (Mar 10, 2014)

Does anyone have a good option on a boat mechanic in the Myrtle beach/ Murrells Inlet area. Need to get my trim functioning working. Tried everything reccomended to mean within my means. Thanks


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

Im not gonna be much help but if you have added oil and the trim motor runs your seals might be shot is there fluid leaning from the cylinder? did you post in another forum I think I saw a guy asking about it there tht I'm in the myrtle beach area


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Try looking on thehulltruth.com 

You will find what you need there.


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm not sure about boat mechanic in the Myrtle beach but it will be better if you get good option before reaching at the Myrtle beach. 

Get trim functioning repair @LoganC94 otherwise it may be a problem !

Thanks
Miami Group Charters


----------

